# Mobile site & or app?



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

yes, plz. I don't have the net and my blackberry is a pain sometimes when trying to load this site. Any mobile site or app in the sooonnn NEAR future? 
just wondering it'd be uber helpful. and i'd get to stick around. :roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you currently update your phone?...I use to ignore mine until I was told it's necessary.


I just recently became able to access this webpage from my phone & it's an LG Lotus which is kinda like a blackberry you just can't use it out of the country like you can with a blackberry or iphone. Try googling the webpage address & logging in. As for the blackberry (I'm sorry) my hubby has one & he loathes it with a passion.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can try install Opera too, thats better for browsing these kinds of sites instead of just the BB explorer thats loaded. or install the google reader app for your phone and have posts go through google reader.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> You can try install Opera too, thats better for browsing these kinds of sites instead of just the BB explorer thats loaded. or install the google reader app for your phone and have posts go through google reader.


X 2 i've never had an issue with Opera. I've used it on a Blackberry, Galaxy and my current phone htc ozone.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

It took me 15 mins nearly to open this. Okay where do I find those? Bb app world? I'm dumb to these sorts of things. Thanks guys!!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I found it, it wouldn't lemme download any version to my phone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bummer!!! Well my guess is you are due for an upgrade  hahaha


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

ames said:


> Bummer!!! Well my guess is you are due for an upgrade  hahaha


haha only bad part about upgrading is it'll change my AT&T plan then i wont get unlimited interwebs and texting. I MISS ALLTEL! damn them. lol. AT&T took over the other half of alltel in march so...if i change anything about my plan i have to go by at&t's rules instead of my alltel contract.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooo that stinks!! I am on AT&T but unlimited text and Internet. I think I am grandfathered in. Sorry  no good.


----------

